
And the Most Popular Programming Language Is… - skrish
https://meetadeveloper.com/and-the-most-popular-programming-language-is-4ab77e5741e8
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Saving you a click, it's PHP.

------
myuser123
Nobody cares

